# appendix no more



## Stihlmadd (Jul 8, 2014)

had my appendix removed last night, will be down for two weeks.


----------



## lowandslow (Jul 8, 2014)

Get well soon dude!


----------



## Stihlmadd (Jul 12, 2014)

lowandslow said:


> Get well soon dude!


Thank you, don't mind saying that it tickles somewhat.


----------

